# Sad day, i guess i need to make a decision



## Catscankim (Nov 16, 2020)

Sorry, i didnt know what else to name the title.

A year ago, almost exactly, my boss called me and asked me to take in her friends 13 y/o dog. Its her best friends dog, who was going into hospice for brain cancer. Carol couldnt take her because she has 4dogs and tried, and they didnt get along.

I really have no experience with dogs. At the time, my best friend just died, and apparently she loved my cat so much, she took Sophie with her two weeks later. I was reluctant to take the dog, but didnt want her in a shelter, so i became Abbys mom.

She is a deaf, older Catahoula. Only 45 lbs when i got her, but i fixed that lol.

she is such a good dog. Follows me everywhere, gets along with the cat, and wants to make friends with every dog and child in the neighborhood. For me she is perfect...shes already a “done dog” lol. No training needed. She learns hand signals and knows “mom face”. I even taught her how to sit for a treat, which i dunno why she didnt know this before, or maybe she did and just needed a refresher course, but im gonna take credit for it anyway.

This morning she followed me to the bathroom as usual (apparently i must have a secret back door that shes afraid i will escape from). i went back to bed, and she went back to her bed on the floor next to mine. But she was restless and kept getting up and sniffing the bathroom door, like she does when waiting for me. Went back to her bed and kept repeating the cycle. I thought she was sleepwalking or something cause she did it over and over.

So i got up to let her know where i was, and she just leaned on me. I gave her a good scratch down and directed her back to bed. She couldnt walk. Her whole right side is gone and her left eye is crazily going back and forth, like vertigo, but one eye is completely still. She is having a stroke. I work in a neuro science hospital, i am trained in stroke, maybe not for dogs...but this is a stroke without a doubt.

By that point I had to get ready for work. I put her bed in the bathroom and got her in there to lay down, shut the light off and closed the door, after i took a video of her.

I texted my boss that i was running a little late because something was wrong with Abby. She stayed and worked my shift and sent me home after watching my video.

Abby is sleeping comfortably right now on her bed. I dont want to disturb her because everytime i go in there she is happy to see me and tries to get up.

I know I am being selfish, but i know that if i take her to the vet, i am coming home without my dog. I cant even pick her up now by myself. So i called my friend, who is at work and he will be here in an hour or so. He seems to think i should give it a day or two, the selfish part of my brain thinks that gives me hope...only hearing what i want to hear.

I just got off the phone with my boss, and she said i need to let her go. I just dont know if i can do it. She is also emotionally attached to Abby...it was her friends dog and thanked me for being a good mommy.

So of course over the last hour or so i became a google veterinarian. And all the symptoms are real.  But most of the sites say that dogs recover much better than ppl. That theres no treatment for dogs, its a wait and see game over the next few weeks.

I guess the real decision will be made when John gets here.


----------



## lsg (Nov 16, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your dog's stroke.  I know it is really hard to see a beloved pet suffer.


----------



## KimW (Nov 16, 2020)

Oh, our precious beasts.  I'm so very sorry to read about this, Kim.  I'm not in anyway trying to influence your decision, but a lot of vets will help with "rainbow bridge" situations, as well as general older dog problems, with a house call.  A little easier on the beloved pet and the owner.  I'll have you and Abby in my thoughts.


----------



## impish (Nov 16, 2020)

How wonderful that you two found each other. It's a terrible decision to have to make, having done it myself more than once. I second KimW about the help of a good veteranarian.


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 16, 2020)

Abby has a 7am appt tomorrow. Without telling them my opinion on what i think is wrong with her, they believe she had a stroke.

Pretty sure i am coming home without my dog tomorrow.


----------



## Basil (Nov 16, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Abby has a 7am appt tomorrow. Without telling them my opinion on what i think is wrong with her, they believe she had a stroke.
> 
> Pretty sure i am coming home without my dog tomorrow.


I’m so sorry Kim. I understand how you must feel having been there myself. I know that doesn’t help, but I’ll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 16, 2020)

Been through this with my cats. As soon as I hear “If it was my dog i would...”, im gonna lose it


----------



## Basil (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## dibbles (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm so sorry. It's always heartbreaking. It helps me to think about what is best for the dog, not what I want to be best. It doesn't make it easier, but does help to know you are doing the right thing for them. After all they give to us, they deserve to have us make the best decisions for them. I've seen two close family members keep their dogs alive way longer than they should have, and it was so sad. I will be thinking of you and your sweet girl.


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 16, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I'm so sorry. It's always heartbreaking. It helps me to think about what is best for the dog, not what I want to be best. It doesn't make it easier, but does help to know you are doing the right thing for them. After all they give to us, they deserve to have us make the best decisions for them. I've seen two close family members keep their dogs alive way longer than they should have, and it was so sad. I will be thinking of you and your sweet girl.


 I think i just needed her over night tonight. I dont think that was too much to ask of her. She doesnt seem to mind.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 16, 2020)

It is never easy to let a fur baby go...Patches had a stroke, Dora had heart disease.  I cried my heart out both times.  It wasn’t easy, but I had to be there for them as they had been there for me.  Prayers for you and your fur baby.


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 16, 2020)

My cat Sophie last year. She was great and playing one day, then in kidney failure the next. Im sure it wasnt just the next day, cats can hide things very well. I took her to the vet and they said to leave her overnight for tests. NOOOO. Then they said to bring her back the next day and i could stay with her for her tests. ”sooo, if it was my cat...”  she said.

I know what kidney function tests look like, its part of my job. She said her creat was 24. Im like 2.4? No 24. I made them rerun it. Didnt even make sense to me. Second test was 27, after hydration....totally no sense in that. I already suspected kidney failure, but those labs were crazy, and the vet agreed. Ran a third time, again 24, same as the first. Depending on the lab/machine, normal values can go from highs of 0.9-1.9. 2.4 would be kidney failure. So 24 blew my mind and had it run 3 times.

Stroke is my job. I am a ct tech in a comprehensive stroke hospital. Been here for 5 years, and at another for 6. If this was a PERSON, which she is to me, there would be treatments.

im not on a soap box, i just have nothing really to do while i wait with abby to go tomorrow.

Too much in one year for me to handle.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Nov 16, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Sorry, i didnt know what else to name the title.
> 
> A year ago, almost exactly, my boss called me and asked me to take in her friends 13 y/o dog. Its her best friends dog, who was going into hospice for brain cancer. Carol couldnt take her because she has 4dogs and tried, and they didnt get along.
> 
> ...


Im so sorry' I hope your fur baby pulls through' Hugs Dear .


----------



## dibbles (Nov 17, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> ❤ I think i just needed her over night tonight. I dont think that was too much to ask of her. She doesnt seem to mind.


I don't think it's too much to ask of her either. They are truly family.


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 17, 2020)

She is drinking water, which she hasnt done all day. I made a dixie cup funnel and started pouring it little by little into her mouth, which was a struggle cause she resisted. But once i got a little in i guess she realized she was thirsty and started licking the dixie cup, so i kept filling it for her and she kept drinking.

so next i grabbed a gollup of cheeze wiz on a spoon, and she ate that up. Another glob of cheese and held it over her water bowl and she was lapping them both up at the same time.

However, never attempting to stand, and both eyes are all crazy looking. If i have one glimmer of hope im gonna run with it. Still taking her to the vet at 7. I am sure im not gonna sleep before that.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Nov 17, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> She is drinking water, which she hasnt done all day. I made a dixie cup funnel and started pouring it little by little into her mouth, which was a struggle cause she resisted. But once i got a little in i guess she realized she was thirsty and started licking the dixie cup, so i kept filling it for her and she kept drinking.
> 
> so next i grabbed a gollup of cheeze wiz on a spoon, and she ate that up. Another glob of cheese and held it over her water bowl and she was lapping them both up at the same time.
> 
> However, never attempting to stand, and both eyes are all crazy looking. If i have one glimmer of hope im gonna run with it. Still taking her to the vet at 7. I am sure im not gonna sleep before that.


Glad shes drank & ate some' thats a good sign, Hopefully you'll have more time.


----------



## DKing (Nov 17, 2020)

Obviously follow your vet's advice and professional opinion.....but my cousin's dog went through something similar last year.  Also an older dog.  He is still alive now and recovered considerably.  I can ask her more details tomorrow as she is asleep now (as should I be) to refresh myself on what exactly he went through.  I remember her thinking he had a stroke and her being devastated thinking he would not live much longer.  Do not let this affect your decision tomorrow as it may have been something other than what your dog is experiencing.  You and your vet will know the best course to take but hopefully you will have more time with her!


----------



## SoapMedic (Nov 17, 2020)

sending you and Abby love and hugs.  You and she have had a wonderful life together. Get all the info you can from the vet before you make a decision.  It's hard to let go of our cherished companions, I think the most important thing is that she not suffer. If the vet thinks she has a chance for recovery and is not suffering or in pain, you may find you have more time with her. 

just know that whatever you decide, it will be the right decision for both of you.


----------



## earlene (Nov 17, 2020)

My heart goes out to you and Abby, and I anxiously await news.


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 17, 2020)

Vet said shes not ruling out a stroke, but gave her meds for vertigo. Said its more common in older dogs than stroke is. She said that as soon as she saw abby she was 99% sure of it and it should clear up in a few days. If not then she will revisit stroke. 

we just got home. She got a shot of the vertigo meds at the office and i have pills to give after. She already seems a little better... walking around like a drunk dog. She keeps walking in circles to the right. But at least she is walking, yesterday she wasnt.

And she got a pedicure while she was there lol. The office fell in love with her


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 17, 2020)

And she also that that if it was a stroke, dogs recover from them fairly well.


----------



## Basil (Nov 17, 2020)

I LOVE encouraging news!! So happy for you both! What a good mommy!


----------



## Claudette Carignan (Nov 17, 2020)

Sending love hugs and healing powers to you and Abby.


----------



## peachymoon (Nov 17, 2020)

I just read all of this now and my heart was in my chest for you and Abby. I'm honestly so happy and so relieved that this can be treated and that she's showing improvement already. You both are in my thoughts and I hope she has a speedy recovery! ❤


----------



## beckster51 (Nov 17, 2020)

Just now seeing this, Kim.  Such good news!  I wanted to tell you that I have had to put a dog down for a stroke, and I have had a dog survive a stroke and get better.  So, there's hope!  If you have to give her water in the future, it is so much easier with a syringe.  Can you get a big one at work to have on hand?  If so, get one.  I hope she continues to get better.  You have had too much to contend with this year, as many have, but don't lose hope, it's all we've got!


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 17, 2020)

Such a roller coaster couple of days for you; I sure hope your dog does well...whatever the diagnosis!  I’ve also heard that dogs can nearly fully recover from a stroke in a few days.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Nov 17, 2020)

I’m so happy to hear she has improved some. It’s so heartbreaking to see them suffer. Will be thinking about your dear Abby and praying for a full recovery and saying a prayer for you too Kim...I know how stressful it is.


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you everybody for all your thoughts.

She hasnt eaten anything yet, but then again who the heck feels like eating when the world is topsy turvy. But she is drinking on her own, which is good. Except its making her a pee machine, and well i guess she doesnt feel like getting up too much and pees where shes at. But she will go if i take her out. She usually lets me know when she has to go, which shes not doing.

I let her out off-leash earlier in the front yard, and she walked straight through diagonally to the right. At first it was YAY look at you go girl!! Then, ok stop, stop stop....whoops, tree lol. Guess she had momentum going for her.

If its what the vet said it is, the symptoms should abruptly stop as quickly as they started. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 17, 2020)

OMG I am so happy for you! Vertigo - who knew dogs could have it. I hope you continue to see improvement and she's back to normal soon.


----------



## FiddleFoot (Nov 17, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> If its what the vet said it is, the symptoms should abruptly stop as quickly as they started. Keeping my fingers crossed.



Our elderly dog had this and completely recovered in 5 days. Vet called it Old Dog Vestibular Disease. It is hard to watch! He walked like he was drunk and his eyes darted back and forth... symptoms very similar to my husband's Meniere's Disease. I hope your Abby recovers quickly!


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 17, 2020)

FiddleFoot said:


> Our elderly dog had this and completely recovered in 5 days. Vet called it Old Dog Vestibular Disease. It is hard to watch! He walked like he was drunk and his eyes darted back and forth... symptoms very similar to my husband's Meniere's Disease. I hope your Abby recovers quickly!


Thats exactly what she called it!

And the eyes are so hard to watch. Reminds me of a time i was on a boat in the keys, i was climbing up to the second deck and we hit a wake. I was paralyzed for about 5 minutes trying to get my bearings. The world was still, but my vision kept going up and down. It was a solid 5 minutes and so nauseating. Poor Abby must be having this non stop.

Did your dogs head tilt recover too? She said it may or may not. Its almost cute, like when they tilt their head while listening to you, but i dont want her like that permanently.


----------



## FiddleFoot (Nov 17, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Thats exactly what she called it!
> 
> And the eyes are so hard to watch. Reminds me of a time i was on a boat in the keys, i was climbing up to the second deck and we hit a wake. I was paralyzed for about 5 minutes trying to get my bearings. The world was still, but my vision kept going up and down. It was a solid 5 minutes and so nauseating. Poor Abby must be having this non stop.
> 
> Did your dogs head tilt recover too? She said it may or may not. Its almost cute, like when they tilt their head while listening to you, but i dont want her like that permanently.



Yes, he completely recovered head tilt and all. He did have a little relapse about a year later but it was short lived too.


----------



## linne1gi (Nov 17, 2020)

I just read this thread Kim and I am praying for Abby.


----------



## Basil (Nov 17, 2020)

That’s very interesting. I have meniere’s but didn’t know animals could get. I’ve seen patients that have BPPV- benign paroxysmal positional vertigo —due to the otoliths bumping into nerve cells. Physical therapy can help or sometimes just doing certain moves on your own. I’m so Abby can overcome! My youngest daughter’s name is Abby. I’m sure your dog is just as sweet!!! Happy happy joy joy!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Nov 17, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Vet said shes not ruling out a stroke, but gave her meds for vertigo. Said its more common in older dogs than stroke is. She said that as soon as she saw abby she was 99% sure of it and it should clear up in a few days. If not then she will revisit stroke.
> 
> we just got home. She got a shot of the vertigo meds at the office and i have pills to give after. She already seems a little better... walking around like a drunk dog. She keeps walking in circles to the right. But at least she is walking, yesterday she wasnt.
> 
> And she got a pedicure while she was there lol. The office fell in love with her


awwwww wonderful news shes doing better. one day @ a time.


----------



## Sraymoure (Nov 17, 2020)

Thinking of you! Unconditional love is amazing and hard.. Glad she got her pedicure. I hope you have more time with her- and thank you for helping her in her hour of need


----------



## Guspuppy (Nov 17, 2020)

I just saw this now and about cried reading theough the first page. I was thinking vestibular disease though! My last dog had that when he was around 12 or 13. He had a siezure in the night and walked like a drunk and then his eyes were crazy. I called off work and took him to the vet and thats what they said was going on. He recovered and lived to 16, although he would sometimes have small episodes of, I think, dizziness. Sometimes he'd crash into a wall or something just walking down the hall. Much hope for Abby's recovery!!


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 17, 2020)

I put a couple blankets around the house. She seems to like this one. Earlier she was just wandering around and crashing into things.


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 17, 2020)

The cat keeps perching herself up in a high spot and staring down at her. Abby stupidly tried to chase the cat and lost against the wall lol. I feel like the cat knows something is wrong though.


----------



## earlene (Nov 18, 2020)

Pour baby!  And pour mommy & little sis.  I am so glad she is improving and that the prognosis is good, despite how stressful this all has been.

I had not know that this can happen to dogs. It must be very confusing for them to go through it and be unable to communicate what it feels like. It makes so sad.


----------



## yinepu (Nov 18, 2020)

Yeah, the cat does know something's not right. I'm glad to hear Abby is doing better. Fingers crossed for a full recovery.


----------



## Kari Howie (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh, Kim. I am so sorry for you and Abby! Poor baby. I’m praying she swiftly and completely recovers.


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 19, 2020)

I gave her her meds a few hours ago. Shes been sleeping ever since, which is one of the side effects of the meds.

Her eyes arent twitching as much like they were yesterday. So thats a plus. I would absolutely have gone mad if that had been going on for this long if it were me. She still wont eat though.

i cant stop staring at her. I thought my dog was going to be gone by now. I am so grateful to have her sleeping next to my feet. And i cant wait for her to be crazily greeting me at the door when i get home from work.

Even though she cant seem to hold her bladder right now lol. Not sure if its because of the the vertigo, or because of the meds. Small price to pay with tile floors (and a basket full of doggie towels now).


----------



## Vandam (Nov 19, 2020)

My Border Collie had a stroke. It left her with a crooked face. She continued to work for many years until she started going blind then she retired to a life of a house dog (she had never been in the house) until she died.


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 20, 2020)

For the first time since this started she ate tonight. She was holding out for canned food . She usually eats dried. This seems like a ploy to get canned food lol. Sneaky girl lol. J/k.

I only gave her about 1/4 of the can though. If she holds it down i will give her more later. She hasnt eaten in a few days so i dont want to overwhelm her system.


----------



## SoapMedic (Nov 20, 2020)

Glad to hear it seems to be a workable situation.  After reading this I recalled having a 16 year old lab about 20 years ago that experienced the same thing, per the vet.  The eye movements give it away. He also crashed around, head-tilted and staggered for 7-10 days, then one day, he didn't!  A slight head-tilt stayed with him and he enjoyed life again for another year or so before old age peacefully took him.


----------



## earlene (Nov 20, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> For the first time since this started she ate tonight. She was holding out for canned food . She usually eats dried. This seems like a ploy to get canned food lol. Sneaky girl lol. J/k.
> 
> I only gave her about 1/4 of the can though. If she holds it down i will give her more later. She hasnt eaten in a few days so i dont want to overwhelm her system.


It may be a ploy, but perhaps she also has a residual dry throat &/or headache and knows dry food would aggravate it.  Eating dry food takes more energy, too, and her stamina is probably not near what it was, so the canned wet food helps with energy conservation, as well as some fluids and obviously, nutrition.  And it probably smells better, too.

You could put a few pieces of the dry food in with the wet & see when she is starting to get ready to eat the dry food again.  I did that with Kitty Baby when she was recovering from a snake bite.  She couldn't tolerate the hard chewing at all (bitten on the face) for some time, but when she stopped leaving the few bits of dry food in the bowl, I knew she was tolerating dry food again.


----------



## Kari Howie (Nov 20, 2020)

I also think when you’re nauseated wet food is easier on your stomach than dry. Same reason I like mac & cheese when I feel sick instead of dry toast.


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 21, 2020)

earlene said:


> It may be a ploy, but perhaps she also has a residual dry throat &/or headache and knows dry food would aggravate it.  Eating dry food takes more energy, too, and her stamina is probably not near what it was, so the canned wet food helps with energy conservation, as well as some fluids and obviously, nutrition.  And it probably smells better, too.
> 
> You could put a few pieces of the dry food in with the wet & see when she is starting to get ready to eat the dry food again.  I did that with Kitty Baby when she was recovering from a snake bite.  She couldn't tolerate the hard chewing at all (bitten on the face) for some time, but when she stopped leaving the few bits of dry food in the bowl, I knew she was tolerating dry food again.


I keep wet food in the house. Usually its a treat. Same with the cat. But if thats whats she wants to eat, i will keep getting it for her. if i realized she would only eat ribeye, then she will get that 100% of the time lol. But if shes ever actually tricking me ....back to the regular food. She keeps walking to her regular spot to eat and walks away. I think shes too dizzy still.

Giving her Zofran for nausea, and its working. Plus i the vertigo meds are working. Her eyes are getting more normal. But she still has head tilt and walks in circles to the right.

I have a camera pointed at her bed/blanket in the living room while im at work so i can peek in on her. I wasnt going to do it cause i can never just leave work if something happened. But it makes me feel better, so there it is.

Back to the food. She wont eat out of her bowl, only off a plate On the floor, and only the wet food. I tried the food at different levels. Her normal bowls are elevated. Even her water ...she wont touch unless its low in a dish. Lower level bowls and plates of food is what she is preferring. The vet told me completely the opposite.  I guess every case is different.

BTW i am totally grateful for this vet. I didnt know her before this, but i will forever put my fur babys lives in her hands. I had a vet like this in Philly. Cared so much about the animal...the bill is an afterthought.

And her meds??!!! LOL. Tried a pill in cheese, turkey lunch meat, etc. gobbles it up...pill on the floor. Cheeze wiz... peanut butter. Pill on the floor. I even managed to get a pill inside of a Pup peroni treat lol. Shes a freakin magician lol. So now i just have to man handle her, toss it in her throat, and hold her muzzle shut till she swallows it lol.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 21, 2020)

My Ocho is a pill phobic pibble (pit bull) who has to take a big horse pill every day for his arthritis.

I have found if I cover the pill with wet dog food or something sticky and yummy like that and just give it to him, he will often spit the pill out, nicely cleaned off, after he sucks all the yummy stuff off. I mean, it's crazy -- the discarded pill is almost dry! 

I've learned if I give him the food coated pill and then hold my palm gently against the front of his mouth for a few seconds, he is a lot better about swallowing the pill.

My dogs aren't especially protective/aggressive about food, so I have sometimes created a little friendly competition and that has been helpful. I'll ask one of my other dogs to sit close and give him a little treat right when I give Ocho his pill.

I also have learned to not put too much yummy stuff on the pill. Enough to generously coat it, but not much more. I think too much goody makes the whole mess harder for him to swallow in one gulp.

But it's been a real journey to find out what works best for Och. Now if I could just get my 14 yo cat Riley to eat more. ...sigh...


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 27, 2020)

She is done with the pills, thank goodness. Slowly she is getting to some sort of normal. Still has a really bad head tilt though, which i think is throwing her balance off. I tried holding her head to the left but it obviously makes her dizzy.

Last night i let her out to pee, and there was a huge possum standing on my stoop. Right at the door! Abby went to chase it, i freaked out cause she cant hear me calling her. Then she fell over, dum dum lol. Playtime over.

Still wont eat out of her bowl, and still no dried food. I tried mixing some wet food with the dry, and like the pills, she managed to leave just the dry food on the plate. Bugger. The wet food she gobbles up so im not sure whats going on. I tried tough love and left the dry food only, she ignored it so i gave in.

I know it sounds selfish, but i really hate the wet food lol. Its disgusting. I was fortunate in adopting a dog that was on a dry food diet. Maybe shes taking the opportunity to protest lol.


----------



## earlene (Nov 27, 2020)

I am so glad she is getting better.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Nov 27, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> She is done with the pills, thank goodness. Slowly she is getting to some sort of normal. Still has a really bad head tilt though, which i think is throwing her balance off. I tried holding her head to the left but it obviously makes her dizzy.
> 
> Last night i let her out to pee, and there was a huge possum standing on my stoop. Right at the door! Abby went to chase it, i freaked out cause she cant hear me calling her. Then she fell over, dum dum lol. Playtime over.
> 
> ...


So glad to read she chased after a possum' wonderful improvement from your 1st post. yay


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Dec 6, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Vet said shes not ruling out a stroke, but gave her meds for vertigo. Said its more common in older dogs than stroke is. She said that as soon as she saw abby she was 99% sure of it and it should clear up in a few days. If not then she will revisit stroke.
> 
> we just got home. She got a shot of the vertigo meds at the office and i have pills to give after. She already seems a little better... walking around like a drunk dog. She keeps walking in circles to the right. But at least she is walking, yesterday she wasnt.
> 
> And she got a pedicure while she was there lol. The office fell in love with her


How's your pupper doing? Catahoulas are tough dogs. Did she come around?


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 9, 2020)

She is getting better every day. She still has a crooked head LOL...Funny but not funny. But she is eating almost back to normal now, and has started chasing the cat away from her food, and has gone back to stealing the cats food. Oddly enough, allowing the cat to eat her food and drink her water was concerning to me...she is one of those aggressive towards her food types, which I hated, but then when she didn't get mad about it I thought that was a weird personality change. 

And she's back to being my shadow LOL. I can't go anywhere without the dog by my side. She is probably more so now than she was before. I guess between being deaf and now this, she always wants to know where I am, and apparently she thinks there is a secret door out of the bathroom that I might escape from. Oh to pee alone or without a dog sniffing under the door, would be divine LOL.

She saw her friends the other day...two greyhounds that live across the street. She wobbled over to them. I don't like those two dogs. Like oddly well-behaved. I dunno, overly trained or something. I never realized how big greyhounds were. But this guy takes his dogs out a few times a day. Abby gets excited like she found her long lost friends and these guys stand there aloof with their noses in the air, literally. Its weird, they don't even acknowledge that there is another dog there who wants to play with them. Before I got Abby last year I was thinking about rescuing a greyhound. I am not sure if they all act like this, or if its just these two particular ones.

The other day my guy-friend stopped by while I was in the shower...scared the heck out of me because he came into the house through my back door. I don't know why, but I didn't have the alarm set, which I always do when I'm in the shower. I opened the bedroom door, and there was my friend, my cat, and Abby standing there with her "baby" in her mouth. "I got your crooked dog". What a good watchdog


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 29, 2020)

Bad Dog!! I dunno, I guess she is feeling her oats with me lately. Now that she is starting to get back to normal, she is being so bad!! Same sweet doggie, but really testing me.

Keeps digging through the trash. Ate half my sandwich the other night. Chasing the cat...

Yesterday I woke up, the glass table top for my coffee table is smashed on the ground. It was big and heavy, and still in pieces on the floor because I had to go to work. I don't even know what to do with it all. Some of the pieces are huge and frankly I am afraid of them LOL. And I came home from work this morning to trash all over the kitchen and dining room again.

I don't know...can I put this glass in the recycle bin? Its a huge trash can, but not sure if the city will appreciate it LOL.

I guess not a bad thing considering that I thought she was going to die last month, but she is acting like a big bad puppy LOL.


----------



## Megan (Dec 29, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Bad Dog!! I dunno, I guess she is feeling her oats with me lately. Now that she is starting to get back to normal, she is being so bad!! Same sweet doggie, but really testing me.
> 
> Keeps digging through the trash. Ate half my sandwich the other night. Chasing the cat...
> 
> ...


The best thing to do with glass like that is to wrap/tape it up in a paper bag or newspaper and mark clearly on the paper that there is glass inside and place in your regular garbage bin, not recycle. Some municipalities do recycle broken glass (depending on the type of glass), but it is a hazard to the handler and many don't.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 29, 2020)

A friend of mine suggested breaking it down with a hammer. I am not sure I am comfortable with that either....


----------



## dibbles (Dec 29, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> A friend of mine suggested breaking it down with a hammer. I am not sure I am comfortable with that either....


Do you have a box large enough to put the bigger pieces in? You could put on eye protection, wear heavy gloves and break the glass inside the box to contain the smaller pieces. I'm happy your girl is feeling better, but sorry she is going through a naughty streak.


----------



## earlene (Dec 29, 2020)

Interesting dilemma.  I'd call your recylcing company and ask for their advice about the broken glass.  I always find they are gracious and kind and really appreciate a call to ask a question such as this, because often folks tend to disregard the recycling rules & just toss in all kinds of things that they then have to weed out.

If you don't have kevlar gloves (most folks probably don't) then make sure to wear some really heavy-duty gloves when handling the broken glass.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 29, 2020)

I had a bad trash digger and ended up having to buy a locking trash can. Its been one of the best dog related purchases we ever made.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 29, 2020)

Just got it all into the trash can. That's as much as I am willing to handle it. Terrified of glass, especially this big. So I will get someone to help me with it from here.

I had thick leather elbow length garden gloves made for thorny plants. I got them last year because I have bouganvilleas. I can just shop-vac the rest.

@Obsidian I have a locking trash can and anything food related goes in there. I have a hanger for supermarket trash bags that hangs over my cabinet door for stuff like paper towels etc...things a dog doesn't USUALLY like. That's what she got into. Paper towels all over the place torn into shreds.

No soapy thing for me to post today. I am cleaning up after the dog all morning I guess LOL


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 29, 2020)

The floor is 18” tiles.


----------



## Megan (Dec 29, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> I had a bad trash digger and ended up having to buy a locking trash can. Its been one of the best dog related purchases we ever made.


I would also recommend this solution for toddlers in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Hope Ann (Dec 30, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I have a hanger for supermarket trash bags that hangs over my cabinet door for stuff like paper towels etc...things a dog doesn't USUALLY like. That's what she got into. Paper towels all over the place torn into shreds.



Hugs to you.  Love my pups but they do test my patience sometimes.  FYI paper products are extremely appealing to many dogs.  One of my beagle mix is super sonic quick to snag your napkin after dinner.  So are any oils, salves, etc.  I had one that was addicted to Vaseline (back when I used it).  Flipped the lid off a few times so I changed to screw tops.  She couldn't get that open so chewed a hole in the jar.  She also had a thing for bag balm.

Basically consider anything in your house edible to a motivated dog.  :-D. Child locks may or may not work.  Just be thankful they don't have opposable thumbs.

Hope


----------

